# Another surprise at Sterling



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

When I got back to the office this afternoon a westbound manifest train was stopped across from our building at Sterling, second unit stood out due to that blue, the flared radiator was the next thing I noticed, CEFX 3117 technically an SD40M-2 but still looking like the SD45 it was built as








originally SP 8888 built in 1967
















Still has the remnants of its SP light packages fore and aft, been some time since I’ve seen a working SD45


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That nose looks so odd with just the two lights in horizontal orientation.


----------

